# Between Nambucca and Coffs anyone?



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Provided we can get out of the wind..... T-curve and I are up for a paddle on sunday and monday.... if anyones got any ideas to get out of the wind (if it keeps up) then lets do it lol!


----------



## woopie (Mar 18, 2007)

G'day Crazy and T-curve
So how about Nambucca or anyother place you 2 prefer on Monday 8)


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

hey doug yep, we're in for that! if you'd like to try out nambucca monday would be good, Adrian will be here soon so i'll confirm with him and give u a ring? Opposite the nambucca plaza on the highway is probly the best spot to launch. we'll keep u posted!


----------

